# Running 2 DCC Systems Together?



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Got a question for you DCC system experts out there before I make a major boo-boo and wreck something on my layout. Does anyone know if 2 different DCC systems can be operated at the same time on 2 sets of tracks if they are connected at some point along the layout? Here's what I mean by that question???

I have 2 complete DCC systems on my layout, the NCE DCC Power Cab and the Bachmann DCC EZ-Command system w/5 amp power booster. I have two tracks, both mainlines but with the two running in opposite directions of one another with the inside mainline running on the Bachmann system and the outside mainline running on the NCE system. Now here's where it gets sticky, lol.

I was thinking about putting in a switch set-up at 2 different points on the layout where the trains can run on each track if I so desire but, I don't want to blow any of the electronics by doing this! So, thus my question as to whether 2 DCC systems can be operated together? Lets say the NCE train would be running and I want to switch it to the inside track where it would then be on the Bachmann system and the Bachmann train would then be switched to the NCE system on the outside track where it would run on that system. Can this be done or would one system cancel out the other one or would they both blow out the electronics on both systems???

Thanks in advance and yes I know... I'm a little off my rocker, lol. Thanks, Bo.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Good to see you back and running trains Texas. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:

You could probably do it with some fancy wiring and some DPDT switches but the possibility of an error on your part in switching could be a disaster. 

I think I'd go with just one system or the other and not take a chance.

Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Id have to answer your question with another one. Why would you want to do that when one system would be capable of running both?


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> Lets say the NCE train would be running and I want to switch it to the inside track where it would then be on the Bachmann system and the Bachmann train would then be switched to the NCE system on the outside track where it would run on that system.


the only reason i can imagine for doing this is that you would like to use the controllers from both systems instead of buying extra controllers for one.

the decoders in the locomotive are of course DCC compatible and the command stations for each system provides power with alternating polarity providing DCC signaling to the decoders.

with two systems there would need to be gaps in the track with each side of the gap powered by a different system. As soon as metal wheels straddled the gaps, connecting the two systems I believe it would be inevitable for both systems to see shorts because each system is alternating the polarity with different timing. In other words, even if both systems supplied the same track voltage, its polarity will be opposite at different times. (even if somehow this doesn't cause a short, the decoder will see little or no voltage when the track polarity of both systems is opposite).

If you really want to do this, there would need to be a section of track that can be switched (DPDT) between systems long enough to hold that part of the train with metal wheels.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree that you could probably do it as greg suggested above, with a transition section.

That said, my own recommendation would be to just use the NCE system, which is much more expandable than the Bachmann.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A few weeks ago, another thread asked about running a loop of DC track with a crossover
to a DCC track. Yes, it can be done, but it should not. There is too
much likelyhood that loco wheels are going to span the insulated
joiners and thus connect both systems. Not a good situation, especially
with a 5 amp booster in the picture.

Stay with the NCE system, add a wireless, or wired 2nd controller
and sell the Bachmann EZ. Or use it to power a Christmas tree train.

Don


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah, I can see and I completely understand what all of you gentlemen are saying so, I'll more than likely go with the NCE system and use the EZ Command like Don said to run my Bachmann "Thomas Kinkade" HO collector's set. I just thought it might be a lot of fun to run 2 completely different systems but I can just see all the nightmares like y'all have said, lol.

Do any of you know about an adapter that I could use to hook up my Bachmann 5 amp power booster to the NCE Power Cab? I've found that NCE makes their own 5 amp power booster but I can't see buying another one when I have a new one that's barely been used. The NCE booster looks very similar to the Bachmann booster but wouldn't you know the hook-up deal is different and you know they do that just so we'll buy their products, just like those dang cell phone manufacturers do to us, lol.

OK then, hey gentlemen I surely do appreciate all the input and I believe I'll go with y'alls advice and just use the NCE system and leave the Bachmann EZ Command sit in the train closet until Christmas time to play with that train. If anyone knows how to hook up my Bachmann power booster to my Power Cab, I sure would appreciate the input. Thanks again, Bo.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Good to hear from you, Bo. Glad you are back at it!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Doesn't your NCE power cab have a 2 amp power supply?

You can run 4, 5 or even more non sound HO DCC locos at the same time
with that kind of power. However, if you will be running a lot
of sound locos you may want to check the NCE boosters.

I doubt that the Bachmann 5 amp booster would be suitable with
other than the Bachmann EZ system. If someone has
successfully adapted it to NCE it would be interesting to hear
the results.

Don


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

So what i'm gathering here is if you DO bridge two systems like this, the gap between them should be at least as long as one locomotive truck?

Or should it be an entire locomotives length?


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

santafealltheway said:


> ... the gap between them should be at least as long as one locomotive truck?
> 
> Or should it be an entire locomotives length?


as much of the train that has metal wheels


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Entire TRAIN, if you have lighted cars, uninsulated metal wheels, or anything else that could short across the two systems.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

santafealltheway said:


> So what i'm gathering here is if you DO bridge two systems like this, the gap between them should be at least as long as one locomotive truck?
> 
> Or should it be an entire locomotives length?


Yes, as long as your longest locomotive. (or entire
train of lighted cars as pointed out by CTvalley)
The key factor is that the two systems MUST NOT
see each other electrically. But, to have a 'gap' the length
of your longest locomotive means that you would have
to hand push it through that track section. That section
could NOT have power from either DCC controller.

I fail to see any reason to consider a dual system. DCC
is so easy to power 2, 3 or more locos at the same
time I don't see that there would be an advantage of
using a second system. You can add a 2nd or 3rd
compatible hand controller to any DCC system if
you wanted the ability for 2 people to run trains
at the same time.

We have even had a situation
a year or so ago, where the modeller wanted to
power TWO DIFFERENT LAYOUT TABLES with one
DCC system. This can be done easily. You just
consider the 2nd layout as an isolated section of
the first and feed both by the same controller.
Naturally, each loco of the two layouts would require
a diacrete address.

Don


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

There is behind the scenes digital activity going on with each DCC system and they aren't compatible with each other, even if you run one as a booster to the other. Right off the top is the clocking system. Yeah, they can both run the same decoder but they won't work well together. Sorta like tryin to build a single computer using PC and MAC components.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> Do any of you know about an adapter that I could use to hook up my Bachmann 5 amp power booster to the NCE Power Cab?


According to the Bachmann 5 amp booster manual: “Opto-isolation (current) interface that consumes 30ma.” This means (in theory) that you should be able to connect the booster to the tack-output on the NCE system. It would be a good idea to use a resistor(s) to drop the voltage to about 5 volts assuming a 30 ma current.
Bob


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DonR said:


> But, to have a 'gap' the length
> of your longest locomotive means that you would have
> to hand push it through that track section. That section
> could NOT have power from either DCC controller.


At the risk of encouraging a bad idea, you could wire BOTH systems through a selector switch to that isolated section. You would have to bring the train to a stop, throw the switch, and then proceed with the other DCC system.

A lot of hassle, though, when one DCC system or the other would perform better.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Bwells said:


> Good to hear from you, Bo. Glad you are back at it!!


Hey Brian, it's great to be back at it. I'm still not 100% but I'm doing just fine and I've been having fun in the train room again lately. I still have some issues with the one hand shaking a bit which makes painting or working on small items a real problem but, I'm in no hurry and taking it one day at a time. Thanks, it's good hearing from you my friend.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Man all this stuff you guys are all saying about running the 2 systems together is way above my level of smarts so I think I'll just leave well enough alone, lol. I guess the only reason I was thinking of doing it in the first place was to simply be different and to find something new to do with the layout, lol.

When I decided to try DCC, which I put off for a long time because I'm not a tech person, I went with the Bachmann because it was the cheapest system available at the time and I didn't want to invest a lot of money if I wasn't going to be happy with DCC operation. Well, once I got my new Bachmann EZ Command system and I saw all that DCC was capable of, especially the sound part of things... I knew DCC was for me however, the Bachmann system is very limited in the realm of DCC operations.

So, I went ahead and invested in the NCE Power Cab system and I was like a kid in a candy store! I started selling off a bunch of my older DC stuff on eBay and locally and I bought several locos with DCC w/sound and the rest is history. Then one day I'm looking at the 2 systems on one layout with 2 mainlines and that's when the idea hit me... could I run the 2 systems together? So now, you guys know the rest of the story and as for the 5 amp booster being hooked up to the NCE? I just thought that would give me more needed power to run extra units but I see now it's not really needed.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

DonR said:


> Doesn't your NCE power cab have a 2 amp power supply?
> 
> You can run 4, 5 or even more non sound HO DCC locos at the same time
> with that kind of power. However, if you will be running a lot
> ...


Don, I'm not sure what the power system is that is within my Power Cab unit. I guess it's whatever NCE built into it because I haven't added anything to it? I just assumed since the Bachmann system required a power booster if I was going to be running more than 4 power units, then the NCE would probably require the same thing thus the question of whether the two could be connected somehow? I see all of these systems have their own way of doing things and that's always kind of ticked me off when companies do that because now you're (anyone) locked into buying their specific brand all the time. It's not like changing out Chevy, Olds & Pontiac parts and all working together like the old days, if you get my meaning?

I actually sat down the other day with just the NCE Power Cab and I placed all 8 of my locos on the mainline to see if the NCE could handle them and it did just fine so, I don't need to hook up the power booster after all. It's kind of fun running the 2 different systems at the same time when I'm playing on the layout so I just may leave it just the way it is or, now that I know the NCE Power Cab is capable of handing both mainlines... I just may go ahead and put in the switches and just run the entire layout off the one NCE system and have fun!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes. You can safely go ahead with one layout powered
by your NCE system and be assured that it will work out
fine.

Today's DCC locos, running at the speeds we
usually use on our layouts, take only a fraction
of an amp. So if, as I suspect, your NCE system
is using a 2 amp supply, you should, as you
have discovered, have ample power to run a couple
of 2 loco consists and maybe a couple more locos
at the same time with no problem. Now, when
you start adding sound to your locos that amp
draw goes up. I would wait until that happens.
You can always add an NCE booster if worst comes
to worst.

Worries out the window. Fun comes in the door.

Don


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

NCE all the way, no question! I went from the powercab to the powerpro in a jump and never looked back! Running 9-10 loco's at a time w/lights and sound no worries.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Chip said:


> NCE all the way, no question! I went from the powercab to the powerpro in a jump and never looked back! Running 9-10 loco's at a time w/lights and sound no worries.


So, other than the obvious price tag on the NCE Power-Pro, what is the real difference between that system and the NCE Power-Cab system that I am currently using? This is the one thing that has always irked me about technology, just when you think you've purchased the latest technology available, three months later they come out with something better (or so they claim) and then the new stuff just purchased is considered obsolete just six months down the road. Sometimes I think these companies do that on purpose just to fatten their wallets!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Essentially the PowerPro system is an uprated 5 amp version of the PowerCab using the ProCab for control, which is a PowerCab without the power, so you need to use the PowerPro. You can convert the PowerCab to a ProCab by pressing a few buttons. So its no more advanced in fact. The great thing about NCE is that its completely expandable.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Essentially the PowerPro system is an uprated 5 amp version of the PowerCab using the ProCab for control, which is a PowerCab without the power, so you need to use the PowerPro. You can convert the PowerCab to a ProCab by pressing a few buttons. So its no more advanced in fact. The great thing about NCE is that its completely expandable.


I'm told the PowerCab system I'm using is 2 amp if I understood what the gentleman in a previous post was saying so, if one could simply push a couple of buttons to make the PowerCab a ProCab would that also up the amps to 5 amps or would you still have 2 amps or, am I not understanding this correctly? I'm no techy by any stretch of the imagination, lol.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

No, you would need to get a SB5, a 5amp booster into which you plug your PowerCab with the curly lead. Your controller would still be a PowerCab but without the power which is now coming from the SB5. The curly cable dispenses with the two outer wires which previously carried the 2amps. I hope that explains it.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

DonR said:


> Yes, as long as your longest locomotive. (or entire
> train of lighted cars as pointed out by CTvalley)
> The key factor is that the two systems MUST NOT
> see each other electrically. But, to have a 'gap' the length
> ...


Why the whole train? The cars do not provide electrical contact with each other?


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

santafealltheway said:


> Why the whole train? The cars do not provide electrical contact with each other?


anything with metal wheels that can bridge the two systems electrically across the gaps in the track


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> No, you would need to get a SB5, a 5amp booster into which you plug your PowerCab with the curly lead. Your controller would still be a PowerCab but without the power which is now coming from the SB5. The curly cable dispenses with the two outer wires which previously carried the 2amps. I hope that explains it.


Yes Sir, I do believe I comprehend what it is you are conveying. With all that I've learned on this thread from y'all, I believe I'll simply stay with just my NCE PowerCab system since that is more than capable of running all of my current DCC roster at the same time. I really don't see me getting any new power units, especially in DCC w/sound so I believe I'm good to go!

I sure do appreciate y'alls input on this insane notion of mine, Bo.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

DonR said:


> Yes. You can safely go ahead with one layout powered
> by your NCE system and be assured that it will work out
> fine.
> 
> ...


You know Don, I was thinking earlier today that I might just go ahead and sell both the Bachmann EZ Command and the Bachmann 5 amp Power Booster and just buy me the 5 amp NCE then any/all my problems would be solved. I'm just not sure I could get enough out of the Bachmann set-up to buy the NCE power booster? The entire Bachmann has about an hour or so total runtime so the system is basically new for anyone who might be interested? I just need to figure out a fair market price for the entire Bachmann system???


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> No, you would need to get a SB5, a 5amp booster into which you plug your PowerCab with the curly lead. Your controller would still be a PowerCab but without the power which is now coming from the SB5. The curly cable dispenses with the two outer wires which previously carried the 2amps. I hope that explains it.


Thanks Cy, that is exactly what I've done, was using the powercab as just another throttle and then sold it to a newb with the 2 amp transformer to get him started, that SB5 is PLENTY of power! Got a DB5 on deck but I'm not sure I'll ever need it!


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> You know Don, I was thinking earlier today that I might just go ahead and sell both the Bachmann EZ Command and the Bachmann 5 amp Power Booster and just buy me the 5 amp NCE then any/all my problems would be solved. I'm just not sure I could get enough out of the Bachmann set-up to buy the NCE power booster? The entire Bachmann has about an hour or so total runtime so the system is basically new for anyone who might be interested? I just need to figure out a fair market price for the entire Bachmann system???


Be "that guy" and pass it on for CHEAP to someone who could otherwise not get into the hobby. I did that on a whim and the SATISFACTION was worth the money I did not charge him!

Go with an NCE system and you will NOT be disappointed!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tex

I certainly agree with Chip to go with the NCE system,
and sell the Bachmann.

However, I would hold off adding the NCE booster until
you start adding sound locomotives. The NCE you have has
all of the amps you need for several DCC locos running
at the same time. Having 5 amps on the track can
cause problems when metal wheels derail and
short. There can be heavy sparking and possible
'welding'.

The NCE booster is a plug and plug device so when you
need it, you would simply plug it in.

Don


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

DonR said:


> Tex
> 
> I certainly agree with Chip to go with the NCE system,
> and sell the Bachmann.
> ...


Don, so by what you're saying here I should go with the NCE 5 amp power booster now because all of my DCC locomotives are sound equipped. I don't own any DCC locomotives without sound installed. I had one older (NOS) DCC locomotive without sound that is made by Atlas and I had a sound decoder installed soon after acquiring that locomotive and it now has amazing sound.

Am I currently placing too much stress on my NCE PowerCab by using that many DCC w/sound locomotives now? I told you guys before, when it comes to all of these modern hi-tech electronics I am dumb as a rock. I mean it took me almost two years to get up enough nerve to actually go out and by myself a PC and learn what little I've learned today, lol. I'm really what one would call an "analog" kind of guy personally.

Now I typically only have 2 full consists running around the layout and then would be playing with a locomotive or two doing switching work in the train yard so is that too much work for this regular NCE PowerCab system? That's really why I asked the question in the first place about connecting the two systems together because I thought I might be running too much power for one system?

The NCE system runs 2 to 3 locomotives w/sound on the outside rail-line while the Bachmann system runs 2 to 3 locomotives w/sound on the inside rail-line. Both mainlines have spurs running off them which is where I do my switching activity while I have 2 full consists running around the 2 different mainlines. Am I making sense here or am I confusing anyone here? Sorry.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a Digitrax system but they are similar, the DCS51 has 3 amps. 
I will have six or more sound locos running at one time and three amps would do it but I added a five amp booster just to be sure. 
Don't regret at all. Piece of mind. 

Don't forget that any locos setting on the layout will eat up some power even if they are not running. 
Many will idle and make sounds unless they are on a switchable siding of some kind.

Magic


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

The DCC systems mentioned will all shutdown in the event of an overload.

So as long as the system is working I would not worry.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Somehow I missed the fact that you were already
running the sound locos. As some of the guys have
said, if all is running smoothly you are OK. The
system would 'shut down' if you overloaded it.

However, I note that you are still powering one
oval with the Bachmann controller. If you
eliminated the Bachmann equipment and
fed that oval with your NCE controller as we
recommend, you very well may
need the NCE 5 amp booster.

Depending on how you have assigned
loco 'addresses' you may have to change 
some after you convert the Bachmann oval
to NCE since you can't have 2 locos with the
same address unless you are consisting
them.

Don


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Magic said:


> I have a Digitrax system but they are similar, the DCS51 has 3 amps.
> I will have six or more sound locos running at one time and three amps would do it but I added a five amp booster just to be sure.
> Don't regret at all. Piece of mind.
> 
> ...


The one thing I like most about all of my BLI locomotives is that they do not make a sound unless I actually fire them up, where the other three locomotives I have that are equipped with either Tsunami decoders or an MRC decoder they will fire up automatically as soon as I put power to the NCE system. Is there any way of powering those units down when not in use that anyone is aware of? 

I have a KATO SD40-2 MID BNSF loco w/Tsunami, an Athearn GP40-2W GO Transit w/Tsunami and an Atlas SD-35 Southern w/MRC sound decoder and all three of those units power up on their own as soon as I put power to the system, either the NCE or the Bachmann system, doesn't matter and I have been unable to shut them down sound-wise? Is that typical of those sound decoders or is there something I'm missing or something I'm not doing properly? On my BLI locomotives I have two functions that fire them up or shut them down and off the top of my head I believe those functions are #7 and #8.

It seems to me at one time when I first started running my KATO SD40-2 w/Tsunami that I could actually fire that one up and shut it down but it doesn't seem to do that anymore? It fires up as soon as I put power to the system and it shuts down only when I power down the system. I could be wrong on that particular locomotive but I don't think so?


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

DonR said:


> Somehow I missed the fact that you were already
> running the sound locos. As some of the guys have
> said, if all is running smoothly you are OK. The
> system would 'shut down' if you overloaded it.
> ...


I'm thinking you're probably right there Don that if I'm going to connect the two systems together to run all 8 of my sound locos at one time I had better get myself the NCE 5 amp power booster. I guess I should begin shopping around and place my Bachmann system online for sale so someone else can get started in the world of DCC operation.

When I check online for the current price of the Bachmann system I see the average going price for the EZ Command is roughly $120 and the Bachmann 5 amp power booster is going for around $250 (which I think is crazy) so we're looking at a total of $370 to get into DCC if going with a Bachmann system. Perhaps I could ask $250 for the entire Bachmann system combined to help someone get into DCC and I could then upgrade my NCE to include the 5 amp NCE power booster. What do y'all think of that asking price, would that be a fair asking price??? Thanks in advance, Bo.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You have a mute function on the NCE, you can use that. On mine when you hit the red emergency stop button it goes through the shut down sequence.

With regard to selling the Bachmann system just put it on with a reasonable reserve and it will find its own level.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> You have a mute function on the NCE, you can use that. On mine when you hit the red emergency stop button it goes through the shut down sequence.
> 
> With regard to selling the Bachmann system just put it on with a reasonable reserve and it will find its own level.


That's right, it does have that "mute" function on the PowerCab. Just goes to show how much I've used it in the past, lol. I know once I recall shutting down the KATO loco but the lights still stayed on so I simply removed it off the rails and that took care of that.

As for the Bachmann, I was thinking about posting it on here because I don't do the eBay thing any longer and haven't for a while now. In fact, my account may even be inactive since it's been so long since I've been on there. I'll kick the idea around for the next few days and maybe post it this weekend for sale.

I'd like to get the NCE power booster without shelling out the dough so if I can sell the EZ Command to get the NCE, that will work out perfectly for me. I just didn't want to rip anyone off with the Bachmann system that's why I was asking what y'all thought on a fair market price for someone to get into DCC and I can still upgrade my system at the same time.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

But keep in mind. Your NCE can still power many
of your sound locos safely now. So, don't rush to
buy the 5 amp. Time is your friend when it comes
to finding a good price.

You can set a price for your Bachmann system,
as a whole, or in parts, and offer it on our
Free For Sale or trade Forum and add 'Or better
offer'. That way if you are too high, the buyer can
make his bid. It helps to
have pics. Be sure to state policy of shipping
and payment.

Don


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

DonR said:


> But keep in mind. Your NCE can still power many
> of your sound locos safely now. So, don't rush to
> buy the 5 amp. Time is your friend when it comes
> to finding a good price.
> ...


At the moment I have 8 DCC w/sound locomotives and if I decide to hang onto my BLI 3800 Class 2-10-2 steam locomotive that will give me a total of 9 DCC w/sound locomotives and all of my consists have a caboose on the end which has power and the passenger train has all lighted cars so, you don't think that's too much power for this 2 amp NCE PowerCab I'm using?

I've yet to run into any problems simply because I've been running the 2 different systems however, if I connect both like we've been discussing and do away with the Bachmann system, then all of that power will be on the NCE 2 amp controller alone. Of course it's not something I planned on doing tomorrow so there is no rush but, when I do make the change over I want to be sure I've got enough juice to run everything I'm running now.

I've been thinking the last couple of days that I might just go ahead and redo those sections where my turns are too tight for the 2-10-2 and hang onto that puppy because it's the only steamer I own and I do love that locomotive.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have nine DCC locomotives, 4 lighted passenger cars
and 3 lighted cabooses on my DCC layout at all times.
And I have only the 1 amp of my Bachmann DCC system
to power them.

While there is some power consumption by the
decoders and loco lights, it is not great. So just
sitting on the track is not much to worry with.

It's when
you run the trains the amp draw goes up. But if you
only run 3 or 4 sound locos at the same time, I'd say
you're still in the 2 amp range of your NCE controller.
It'll cry out if it doesn't like the work you give it.

Don


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

DonR said:


> I have nine DCC locomotives, 4 lighted passenger cars
> and 3 lighted cabooses on my DCC layout at all times.
> And I have only the 1 amp of my Bachmann DCC system
> to power them.
> ...


Well then, if you're running all of that on just the basic Bachmann EZ Command then I guess I'm in great shape with my NCE since I have twice the amps you have. I guess I can relax and plan to connect the two mainlines together and just place the Bachmann system in the train closet for now.

I thought about maybe keeping the Bachmann system for backup in the event my NCE would bite the dust and you've convinced me that I'm good to go with what I'm currently using so, it looks like I'll do some modifying this weekend and have some fun in the process. I was playing around last night with the CV thing making changes and everyone was right, it's much easier than I thought it would be.

I sure do appreciate you guys because I would be lost without this forum to help me along and help me understand this new world of DCC operation. Now I got Dave up there in Alaska telling me trains can be run with our computers, like I need that to confuse me more, lol. Thanks y'all, Bo.


----------

